# When do you do your schoolwork?



## heather (May 13, 2002)

In the past couple months I've discovered that going from 9-12 for instance isn't going to work -

My dd (age 6.5) is not a morning person -
She is not up for doing schoolwork in the morning -
We get up, of course, and start our day, but if I try to start school, she fights me tooth and nail.

Lately, I've been starting the day with fun things - music, art, reading stories, or crafts, or a nature walk, etc....

And we've been doing math & phonics right before bed - like at 7 or 8 pm!
Is this crazy? :shrug: 

She is SO willing to do it then - she loves to be in her PJs and settle in to do her schoolwork -
she is not too tired then - she seems to be very alert & does very well

In a way I think it's odd, but it's better than fighting tooth & nail!

Anyone else have weird schedules for schoolwork? or am I the only odd one?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We do the normal morning till done. But your plans sounds like it would have worked perfect for my husband when he was a kid. If that is the schedule that works for you child, then go with it. I'd be more than willing to do Math ad Reading in the evenings if it meant a co-operative kid!!


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

For us all of life is school. So that we do all the time. We do have some things that are more "schooly" and we usually do those while Dad is at work.

sara


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

We usually so school in the mornings as evenings are hit and miss activities. However, if we are feeling a bit rushed for school, I will do it at night. I find DS does well at either time. Though I feel for ME, school is best over and done with in the mornings. I also like to have Dad in on school work - to see exactly how we do it and how DS reacts to the "teacher". So, basically, we mix it up. 

If your daughter is ready to learn in the evenings and it works for you too - go for it!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

My DD works best later in the day as well. We often sit down after lunch...sometimes after dinner if it needs getting done.

The glory of homeschooling is that we can do what works for our kids! Think how you DD would be doing in the standard school setting... This routine works for her! That works for everyone then!!


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

My kids are A#1 MORNING PEOPLE  They often start school before I get up in the morning! I am SO not a morning person! So the stuff we have to do together won't start till WELL after 10:00 a.m. I have to have a whole cup of coffee first! I get up at 7:30 or 8:00 and do breakfast, coffee, check email...

It works for us, b/c by 10:00 they are ready for the stuff we have to do together.

Cindyc.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We usually start at 9:00 and go till we're done, or DS is so fidgety it's not worth continuing. When that happens I give him homework and let DH finish up the planned activities for the day. (usually handwriting skills) The only thing we do at night is reading. I love having DS read to both of us in the evening before he goes to bed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

The beauty of homeschool is that you do what works for YOU. 

We start at 8:30 as my kids are morning people. My SIL and nephew start around 2 PM and sometimes not until 5 or 6 PM. They're night owls and usually don't go to bed utnil 2 AM. That's what works for them. 

Go with it!


----------



## Arkansasfarmgal (Oct 12, 2007)

We always start in the morning around 9:00 and work until finished too. My boys concentrate better first thing in the morning and I am such a procrastinator that if I didn't start early I probably wouldn't get anything accomplished  

I have to agree though, that what works for one family might not work for all.


----------



## Nel frattempo (Mar 29, 2007)

We "Do School" all over the place! When we first started Homeschooling full time, for all three boys, it bothered me and worried me that we had such a varied schedule. As the years went by and I saw what worked for each child, it no longer bothers me. What works best for each of us - is what we do. Our oldest son did school work late afternoons and evenings while the middle son is a morning person and does his as early as 6 a.m. at times. The youngest son is a mix and does it late, daytimes, in the car, on the couch - where ever he is! We do set times and places for testing (the middle son does online classes now at Community College and those are more "set" and need to be scheduled) and / or for work that needs hands-on help from me/husband. I think what works for each student and family is OK. 

Having said that - we do "embroidery" what we tell some family/friends/outsiders who ask questions about Homeschooling schedules. For some folks, there is just no explaining how a different schedule can work and does work and they are going to fuss no matter what I say.........so we just say whatever works to tell them and move on.

Good luck and happy schooling!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

It's kind of funny reading this question right now, because my "new niece" age 10, (my brother just remarried) just came to visit for the first time and was curious about homeschooling and asked all kinds of questions about our schedule. She is really into scheduling things, everything!!! She didn't seem to grasp that we could possibly live and get anything done without a strict schedule of some sort. I laughed, because we SO don't have a "schedule" around here. We get up, I discuss with DH what we need/have to do that day, and then decide whether to do lessons in the morning or afternoon. We try to have it all done by 6 p.m. My kids seem to prefer to do afternoon lessons, and one of them is NOT a morning person at all. (She takes after me!) Many days, we split up the lessons, doing some in the morning and the rest in late afternoon. 
A friend of mine always does lessons in the afternoon while her little one is napping. 
I'm so glad we have the freedom to each do what works for our own family.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Depends on the kid and the grade. In general, we are in session from 8 until 2. However, I have one who works 30 on/30 off and doesn't finish until 4. I have another that does not start until 10 and ends at 3, and the little ones are done much earlier than 2.


----------



## mrs_onmyway (Jan 31, 2006)

We do try and start at 9 but day to day errands and interruptions do sometimes push our day back until bedtime. The great thing about homeschooling is that you can do it when ever you have the time. Whether it be midnight or weekends or the normal hours its up to you. I do 3 different grades so I have to try and fit in different things at different times. Anything goes


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

We TRY to have spelling, English and writing done in the AM (because I TEACH these directly and am a much better teacher in the AM) and then work on Math and our Unit Studies in the afternoon..... 

however, not always the case and we usually just work it out so EVERYTHING is completed by bedtime..... I love the flexibility.....


----------

